
Forgetting is Key to a Healthy Mind - rblion
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=trying-to-forget
======
rhizome
In a nutshell: "Big smile? Short memory."

EDIT: changed punctuation. i think it comes across more accurately this way.

------
carlsednaoui
Hitting a paywall

~~~
skip
Try: [http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=trying-
to-f...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=trying-to-
forget&print=true)

~~~
gm
Paywall as well.

------
codex
I think a more accurate title is "prioritization is key to a healthy mind.".
Forgetting is just deprioritizing, and only by prioritizing can our mind
efficiently filter and process the most important information.

